# Moonlight Or Complete Darkness?



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a 36" led aquarium light that switches from regular white light to a dim moonlight. I wasn't sure if i could keep the regular light on all day and keep the moonlight on all night. Is it a good idea? or is it too much light for too long for my Rhom? Is plain darkness the best route? Thanks.


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

this is a good question.. i have a blue led strip on the lid of my serra tank that runs 24/7 (its one of those bubble/led wands. i was also wondering if the light would be disturbing the fish or not. my serra seems fine with it though


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Any input on this anyone?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Im gunna guess its up to you really. My cariba acts the same at night with the lights off or with blue leds on. They all fall asleep (or atleast thats what im assuming). They all lose their color and bob around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

I personally would only turn the main lights on for 8 hours and then perhaps have the moon lights come on for 2 hours after that, then complete darkness.

I would be afraid of algae issues if they are on any longer.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

yea i will probably do that. I have it on a timer right now. i wish there was a way to make the light switch over to moonlight on a timer as well.


----------



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

i used to leave my blue lights on 24/7 but a few days ago i saw my serra trying to jump and knock the lights down. i think he was fed up with um


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I just turn off the lights when I go to bed and turn them on when I wake up. I assume they`re sleeping since they`re not moving the whole night and just lay at the bottom, then when the lights come on they start being more active and swim around


----------

